# Sattelrohr Stage 5.0



## Hauser81 (7. August 2011)

Hallo,

hab ein neues Stage 5.0, super Rad, schneller Versand....Top.
Ich wollte mir eben eine neue verstellbare Sattelstütze kaufen, bin jetzt aber etwas verwirrt (mein erstes MTB): Die Evolve-Sattelstütze hat lt. Aufschrift 31.4 mm. Das Maß kannte ich bis eben gar nicht. Die verstellbare, die ich kaufen wollte, ist mit 31.6 bzw. 31.8 angegeben. Ich vermute mal, dass die wenigen Zehntel Millimeter nichts ausmachen, oder wie ist das? Soweit ich weiß ist doch 31.6mm das Standardmaß, es würde mich echt wundern, wenn beim Radon nur 31.4mm passen?

Kann mich da jemand aufklären?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## supasini (7. August 2011)

31,4 ist (leider) tatsaechlich ein vom Radon und Cube (und frueher auch Canyon) gerne verbautes Mass. Du kannst aber ne verstellbare Stuetze in 30,9 verbauen und ne Reduzierhuelse nehmen. Die stellt z.B. Airwings auf Mass her (ca. 25 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauser81 (7. August 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich hab mal noch bissi gelesen, da mir das keine Ruhe lässt:

https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=502906

Hier wird geschrieben, dass das Slide mittlerweile auf 31,6 mm geändert wurde. Gilt das vieleicht auch für das Stage? Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass ich den Schnellspanner ganz schön festziehen muss, damit sich der Sattel nicht senkt.
Hat vieleicht jemand in einem Stage ne 31,6mm verbaut, die ohne Probleme passt?


----------



## Chicane (8. August 2011)

Ich hatte in meinem damaligen Stage (auch 31,4 mm) verschiedene Sattelstützen mit 31,6 mm (Syntace P6, Thomson Elite, Smica). Haben alle problemlos und ohne Gewalt gepasst.


----------



## supasini (8. August 2011)

Mein Gott, wo ist dein Problem? Wenn 31.4 locker sitzt, dann steck doch einfach testweise ne 31.6er rein. Wenn es zu stramm ist, aber grindsaetzlich passt, dann musst du das Sitzrohr eben ein bisschen ausreiben lassen. Aber die Stuetzen auch alle mit nem Messschieber auf Masshaltigkeit kontrollieren!


----------



## Hauser81 (8. August 2011)

Naja, das Problem ist, ich wollte nicht einfach 100+xx Euro für ne verstellbare Stütze ausgeben, ohne zu wissen das es passt. Ich fahre sonst nur Reiseräder, die sind aus Stahl und haben keine 31,x mm.

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## supasini (8. August 2011)

ne 31.6er hat aber wohl fast jeder rumliegen, die kannst du dir ausleihen und reinschieben.
wenn sie passt: gut
wenn sie nicht gewaltfrei passt solltest du zu ner guten WErkstatt Kontakt aufnehmen und wie gesagt: ausreiben lassen. Das funktioniert aber nur sinnvoll, wenn wenig fehlt, ist sonst ne Mörderarbeit.
wenn das Sitzrohr gut passende 31.4 hat, dann ist es eifacher du lässt dir bei Airwings ne Hülse drehen (s.o.)


----------



## delicious (8. August 2011)

Hi,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei mir mit meinem Slide. Ausreiben klingt gut, es wird 
aber schwer sein jemanden zu finden, der das auch macht. Die meisten winken ab 
wegen der Gewährleistung (haben örtliche Händler auch 2 Jahre auf Reparaturen usw.).

Ich habe mir dann was aus Carbon bestellet, hat aber wohl nicht geklappt, ist zu dünnwandig. 
Aktuell habe ich jetzt eine Fantadose aufgeschnitten und benutze die als Reduzierhülse ... 
geht problemlos 

bei airwings werd ich dann auch mal nachfragen, wenn die 0,25 mm dicke Hülsen machen können ...


----------



## supasini (8. August 2011)

Bei Airwings am besten anrufen! Mailkontakt ist teils etwas "schleppend"


----------



## Hauser81 (8. August 2011)

Werde mir mal versuchen, eine mit 31,6mm zu leihen, kann mir vorstellen, dass die passt. Hab mir nochmal meinen Fuhrpark angesehen, das ist alles dünner, schätze 27,x. 
Werde berichten, vieleicht ist's ja für irgendwen interessant!

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hauser81 (12. September 2011)

Hallo,
mittlerweile hab' ich eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze einfach bestellt und eingebaut. Passt perfekt! Ich denke, dass die 31,4mm Stütze, die verbaut war, quatsch war. Bei der 31,6mm rutscht nichts mehr, das Quietschen beim Treten ist weg und ich muss den Schnellspanner nicht mehr wie ein verrückter zudrücken.

Möglicherweise kam das Stage einfach mit der falschen!?! Für mich jedenfalls hat sich das Problem erledigt.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiJaexxl (17. September 2011)

Hallo, mein 6er Stage hat auch nen 31,4 verbaut. Das Teil rutscht aber. Daher habe ich eben mal gewischt. Ich denke werde mir aber nen 31,6 mal testen.


----------



## stay_different (29. September 2011)

DiJaexxl schrieb:


> Hallo, mein 6er Stage hat auch nen 31,4 verbaut. Das Teil rutscht aber. Daher habe ich eben mal gewischt. Ich denke werde mir aber nen 31,6 mal testen.



Hallo, habe gestern versucht ne KS 950 R in 31,6 in mein Stage zu bekommen, einfach reinstecken? keine Chance...

Jetzt isse zwar drin, fragt aber besser nicht wie lange es gedauert hat....
Besser 30,9 nehmen und Reduzierhülse kaufen!


----------



## konamatze (29. September 2011)

stay_different schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gestern versucht ne KS 950 R in 31,6 in mein Stage zu bekommen, einfach reinstecken? keine Chance...
> 
> Jetzt isse zwar drin, fragt aber besser nicht wie lange es gedauert hat....
> Besser 30,9 nehmen und Reduzierhülse kaufen!



Das versteh wer will,bei meinem Slide 2010 passt die Wunderbar ohne Prob.und das Sattelrohr soll laut Radon nur 31,4 sein.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## stay_different (29. September 2011)

konamatze schrieb:


> Das versteh wer will,bei meinem Slide 2010 passt die Wunderbar ohne Prob.und das Sattelrohr soll laut Radon nur 31,4 sein.
> 
> Gruß Matze



gleiche problem hatten wir aber mit m stage diva von der freundin auch.... muss man glaub alles nicht verstehen


----------



## DiJaexxl (30. September 2011)

Also mein 31,6 Race Face fluppt.


----------

